# Panama City Pier



## oops1 (May 16, 2012)

Anything going on at the pier? Heading down Friday and was wondering if it would be worth taking the rods. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 16, 2012)

Oh yeah. They've been catching plenty of kings and spanish. Redfish have been coming through also. 

Maybe Bob will chime in. He just got back from a month of fishing everyday and will post a picture or two.

You can see all of his reports here. Another member T-boy (Terry) is down this week posting reports.
http://www.panhandlepierfishing.com/forum/


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 16, 2012)

Head'n that way at the end of the month! This outta help! http://www.okaloosaislandpier.blogspot.com/   or        http://travel.yahoo.com/p-travelguide-3154582-dan_russell_municipal_pier_panama_city_beach-i


----------



## Jasper (May 16, 2012)

Definitely take the rods! Man I love slinging a bubble rig for spanish/blues!


----------



## redneck_billcollector (May 16, 2012)

There were a few blackfin tuna caught off the pier at the end of April and and the first of May.  A few weeks ago the squid were around the pier to if you like to jig for them.  Fresh squid is good for bait and the deep frier....when they are around the pier the fishing tends to be good, I think fish like them more than they do shrimp.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2012)

I bet you could catch some flounder if you`ll drag a mud minnow on the bottom around the pilins`.


----------



## oops1 (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies and the web sites fellas. .. the rods will be along for the ride.


----------



## justrun (May 16, 2012)

Get some pompano!  We just left last week and had a blast.


----------



## PopPop (May 16, 2012)

justrun said:


> Get some pompano!  We just left last week and had a blast.



Got any tips, we are heading Saturday out for a week at Fort Morgan. We will be surf fishing and plan on hitting the Gulf State Park pier.


----------



## justrun (May 17, 2012)

Fork out the dollars for a sand flea rake.. it's worth it.


----------



## robertyb (May 17, 2012)

There are Spanish, Kings and Bonita. Sailfish popping up every few days. Pomps are about gone. I gaffed the two Blackfins caught off the City Pier. First and last ones I have ever seen caught off the piers in person.


----------



## oops1 (May 17, 2012)

How big were the tuna? I had no idea you could catch them off the pier. Same technique as kings? Freelined live bait?


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 18, 2012)

oops1 said:


> How big were the tuna? I had no idea you could catch them off the pier. Same technique as kings? Freelined live bait?



Yep!freelined hardtails!


----------



## bird35 (May 19, 2012)

PopPop said:


> Got any tips, we are heading Saturday out for a week at Fort Morgan. We will be surf fishing and plan on hitting the Gulf State Park pier.



When I was a teen I had some of my best days fishing at the Golf State Park pier.  We used a red-ribbon rig to catch bait fish and then fished the bait fish on a fish finder rig for red-fish.     Many are over the slot limit but they make great pictures before you toss them back.


----------



## robertyb (May 19, 2012)

oops1 said:


> How big were the tuna? I had no idea you could catch them off the pier. Same technique as kings? Freelined live bait?



They were from 13 to 20 lbs.  Three came in togeather

and two ate dead cigar minnows. I had on a live LY and they ignored it.


----------



## robertyb (May 19, 2012)

Here are a couple of sailfish that were also caught on the City Pier while I was there.


----------



## robertyb (May 19, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> Yep!freelined hardtails!



In 6 weeks of fishing I only saw one hookup and one fish horned off on hardtails. Hardtails are a late fall bait. LYs are a summerr bait. Cigar minnows, Spanish Sardines and Threadfins are the current baits of choice.


----------

